# Brindle GSDs?Brindle coloring in Shepherd breeds?



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

I was at the shelter today and there was a puppy that had a different coloring on him compared to other Shepherd dogs.I would guess Brindle?There is an older dog that has the same coloring also. I showed some other people some pictures of the puppy and they think the puppy is clearly a pitbull.I know its not a pitbull, My shelter is very good at knowing what breed certain dogs are when they came in.The people I showed the pics too are very sincere that the Brindle color in German Shepherds is extinct and no longer exists.

Here is a pic of the puppy, i played with him today and I have seen Pitbull puppies his age and none of them looked like him.Their facial features are different:

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16041892?photo_view=1

Maybe when he gets older his features will be more distinct.

Here is the older dog of similar coloring:

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15790058?photo_view=1

Yea, the pic isnt the best, but you can see the coloring.

The shelter has had 3 puppies of this same coloring.Does the Brindle coloring still exist?Is there proof of it?Are there any reputable breeders who have this color or breed it?

In case anyone is wondering, I volunteer at the SPCALA Shelter in Long Beach.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm fairly certain that it's generally accepted that brindle is extinct in GSDs. 

But Pits aren't the only dogs that come in brindle. Many of the hounds can and do, some other herders can, and I think it's fairly common in Livestock Guardian Breeds.

Just because a dog is brindle in color doesn't make it a Pit. Honestly that first dog could be anything, and the second one I would safely say is a GSD mix.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

The second dog is not brindle by the looks of it, it looks sable to me.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

the first dog is Brindle the secodn dog is Sable. The first dog is not a purebred GSD, the Second dog appears to be a purebred GSD but the pic isn't that great, my 2cents.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

This is the closest to a brindle GSD I've ever seen, but I'm not convinced that he didn't have maybe some dutch shepherd or another brindle type dog in his background. Who knows, but he's cute!


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

Dutch Shepard?


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

The chances of any dog you find on petfinder being a dutchie are damn near zero. First off, they're really uncommon. Second, I wouldn't want to touch a dutchie that spent any time on the street with a ten foot pole. They are very hard-edged dogs.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

trumpetjock said:


> The chances of any dog you find on petfinder being a dutchie are damn near zero. First off, they're really uncommon. Second, I wouldn't want to touch a dutchie that spent any time on the street with a ten foot pole. They are very hard-edged dogs.


The only Dutchie I've met IRL was a police dog. He was a very nice, stable dog. (The malinois the unit had was another story...)


----------

